# Favorite phalaenopsis?



## PHRAG (Oct 17, 2006)

Just as the title suggests, I think a phal sharing thread is in order. I have recently filled up my only phal shelf, so I can't buy any more for the forseeable future. I grow violacea (sumatra, alba and coerulea), bellina and equestris. I have a few blue phals of different crosses, but none have bloomed yet. I think violacea just edges out equestris as my favorite phal species, so I will post a photo of the violacea v. alba that bloomed for me a while back. I also have a violacea v. mentawai blooming soon so I will post photos then.







So post your favorite or favorites. I wanna see pallens, amboinensis, pulchra or maybe your favorite hybrid. Let's see them!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 17, 2006)

Phal violacea var alba and Phal bellina are my favorite phal

Paphman910


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 17, 2006)

Favorite species is probably gigantea, and it is the grandparent of all the Harlequin hybrids, so it gets some bonus points too.

My gigantea is still a baby, miniturea if you will, but here's one I look forward to seeing every year at the Columus Show:





And probably my favorite Harlequin hybrid, Phal. Bright Peacock





Jon
________
Buy Easy Vape Vaporizer


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 17, 2006)

Is gigantea pretty stout? Every time I see one, I worry the weight of the plant is going to break the stem.

Definitely one for the greenhouse grower I would think.


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 17, 2006)

Phal bellina is definitely my favorite. violacea would be second. I like celebensis, stuartiana and schilleriana for their leaves.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 17, 2006)

Phal minus is my favorite, although I don't have one. (well, ok, I might have a seedling somehwere.)

This is a pic of Al's (of Leesburg) plant:


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 17, 2006)

You know, I have never seen that one Ki. I must look up the details. It's not one of the notoriously difficult phals is it?


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2006)

that's not a Phal - it's a Stanhopea!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 17, 2006)

hey, you may have saved a tub of seedlings by starting this thread. My minus seedling is still intact - albeit in crunchy sphag.... (I got it from Oak Hill, btw.) Al was growing his in a basket with all the other phals - he claimed to treat all his phals the same. It's a mini - the one in that photo was in a 3" basket, if I remember right.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 17, 2006)

if it weren't for Al's Greenhouse, I wouldn't have any interest in phals...... I think they really do so much better mounted in a greenhouse, I only attempt a few at home. Here are a couple of favorite primaries, also from Al's  Clicking should take you to a slightly bigger pic.

Musick Sweetheart which is (honghenensis x gibbosa)





and Dtps. Kenneth Schubert 'Zumita' (violacea x pulcherimma):






Speaking of primaries, he had a stunning equestris x stobartiana.... No pic, so you'll have to imagine it.


----------



## Marco (Oct 17, 2006)

my favorite as of the moment would be phal schilleriana. because its the only one i've gotten to bloom so far. I love the folliage and absolutley love the fragrance :drool: .

from pictures. i would have to say phal. violacea alba, and phal javanica, phal. appendicullata.

I don't have an appendicullate though. I've been searching around for one that dont cost too much. I've only found one place that sells and its for $55 i think. thats a no go for me. If anyone sees any on their searches please do tell thanks


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2006)

My favorite species is Phal heiroglyphica. I've always liked Phal Hilo Lip as well. I don't have any phals yet, but I'm sure I'll pick up a few eventually.


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2006)

If I were to get into species Phals again (someday, I promise!) violacea var. corulea would make the list and I am constantly lusting over the tetraspis C1s. Such a neat one!


----------



## TADD (Oct 18, 2006)

What are phals? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2006)

TADD said:


> What are phals? oke:


They are the things that grow well in conditions similar to Paphs.oke:


----------



## Whitecat8 (Oct 18, 2006)

About a third of my 'chids are slippers, and about half are Phals. 

Heather, a couple of months ago, I finally splurged and got the tetraspis - the one that has white petals and red petals. So far, it looks happy and is putting out a new leaf. The grower said the plants that were more yellow-green bloomed last time around, and I've got one of those.

Keeping my fingers crossed for this beauty - Whitecat8


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> You know, I have never seen that one Ki. I must look up the details. It's not one of the notoriously difficult phals is it?



I guess you missed my post on 8/5/06 for Phal minus and Phal pulchra.oke: 

minus is one of my favorites, but so is gigantea. Maybe its just the extremes??


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

Actually Rick, I didn't. I have been wanting a pulchra for a while now, and I remember drooling over that one when I saw it. So I only ignored half of the post.  

Going back to look now.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm still kicking myself for not buying a blooming pulchra from Hoosier Orchids at the last Mid America. I'm also a HUGE fan of the tetraspis C#1...I better stop looking at pics of phals, I've got enough money traps growing already.

Jon
________
Ev Plus


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

A pulchra and tetraspis are on my list to buy from Big Leaf in a week or two. Do it Jon, you know you wanna.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 19, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> A pulchra and tetraspis are on my list to buy from Big Leaf in a week or two.



I thought the Phal stand was full!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2006)

This weekend, I have the Cincinnati Orchid Society Fall Show and the Cincinnati Reef Society Frag Swap...I feel so torn. Do I get cheap orchids and expensive corals or cheap corals and expensive orchids??? Not to mention, I already spent my "online" money for the month on a shipment of living critters to raise and feed to the Mandarin goby.

Jon
________
Lamborghini gallardo specifications


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I thought the Phal stand was full!


 
And you give money to a crack addict so he can buy "food," don't you?


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

Jon, the solution is simple. Buy a cheap gun and rob an expensive liquor store.

Orchids and coral grow better when they are purchased with stolen money. It's science.


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

john tetrapis c1??? hey if it ever keikis on you put me on the list! same thing with the pulchra oke:

so how are getting these 2 by your wife? did you ask big leaf to send it unmarked?


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

Phal shelf is full...just wait for the "2 for sale" post.... 
I'm glad all of you are buying my pick. I feel so enabling.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 19, 2006)

I vote for expensive corals and cheap orchids - that is, unless you have one of those rare shows where the selection is better than online....

I love tetraspis but I'm not so keen on C1... but then I used to say that about slippers.....


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

Marco, 

I don't even have to sneak them past her now. As long as the orchids never spill over four shelves. It really is an interesting compromise. 

H. I am figuring out that if I pot two keiki phals in the same pot, I can free up some room without losing anything!


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the plain old white tetraspis too. So I may end up with that one instead, if I find a nice one. C1 is a novelty item in my opinion. I wish I could read the article about it that appeared in one of those orchid magazines to understand exactly what it is.


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> H. I am figuring out that if I pot two keiki phals in the same pot, I can free up some room without losing anything!



thats what i did with the phals you sent me and two violacea coeruleas from oakhill...lol


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 19, 2006)

I gave away my tetraspis when I moved from Chicago all these many years ago. And I want it back, darn it... *grin* Didn't realize how nice it was until I started seeing more of them. Now all I have left is a very nice framed photograph of it in my dining room.

I'm partial to french spots (very fine spots evenly distributed on a standard flower). Or some of the new harlequins with the dark blotches on white. Fewer blotches the better. I just think they are cool.


----------



## truemadman (Oct 19, 2006)

These are two of my faverite phal.












Truemadman


----------



## Marco (Oct 19, 2006)

madman that first one is nice what is it?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like the amboinensis 'white'.

Jon
________
Arizona Medical Marijuana


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I can't say it's my favorite, but I am partial to my hybrid I named after my Mom: Phal. Frances Potter. I learned a lot -- In order to name and register it, I had to try to track down the hybridizer of one of the parents because it wasn't named. If they wanted to register and name their hybrid, they had first chance. Otherwise, I could do it. The process took months -- almost a year, as I recall. But learning from Moms is what is supposed to happen, right???


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 19, 2006)

That is spectacular Dot! What are the parents?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> That is spectacular Dot! What are the parents?


Violet King x Coral Music

Thanks!


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice Dot. I look forward to naming my first, even if it is just clonal epithet.


----------



## truemadman (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Marco,

Jon is right, it is amboinensis 'white'.

For those of you that are interested in Phal bellina coerulea, here the link

http://www.bloggang.com/viewblog.php?id=lakeland&group=1


----------



## Wendy (Oct 20, 2006)

Phal schilleriana for sure. This is mine that won Best Phal in SHow this past spring. Phal schilleriana var purpurea.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2006)

hey wendy. nice schilly. thats kinda what mine looks, really pink, like except mine was a first time bloom of only one flower  . the flower form is the same too the petals dont angle back like most of the other phal schillys ive seen. i'm wondering if its purpurea? what does your schilly smell like?


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

Fabulous, Wendy, and congratulations!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 20, 2006)

It has a very strong rose scent. I checked it this morning and discovered a new spike starting to push through. Hopefully this blooming will be as good as the last.

Other favourites are Phal bellina and Phal mannii. I love the bow legged look of mannii.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2006)

My favorite Phal is Phrag besseae :crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2006)

truemadman said:


> For those of you that are interested in Phal bellina coerulea, here the link
> 
> http://www.bloggang.com/viewblog.php?id=lakeland&group=1


I want it. I want it.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a few Phal species but the color on this fasciata is one that I really love. I picked up a peloric equestris earlier this year and I noticed a spike recently, so it won't be too much longer until it blooms


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2006)

That is a very nice fasciata Ron.

I'd like to get some pollen from it to put into mine:clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 4, 2009)

*deep bump*

I was doing a search and found this long-lost thread! There are a good number of phal species that I like, but think I like phal lindenii and phal maculata (and cochlearis) the best. I have a few pics of lindenii here, not sure about maculata or cochlearis. There is one phal violacea alba that I have that I really like, and now that I have a few bellina seedlings that have started flowering, the list is getting thicker!


----------



## Hera (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the bump Charles. Thanks to you and the ludd twins I have developed a renewed interest in phal species. I have been planning my purchases for months and this weekend is an open house at my favorite nursery. Look out here I come.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 5, 2009)

I am very partial to equestris and cornu-cervi, but the little javanica I have is cranking up again with new flowers and another :clap: new spike and it is just a little doll. Then there is my zebrina that I love and is also doing a second round right now. And who can forget stuartiana, pantherina, amabilis, aphrodite, celebensis... :crazy: .

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2009)

Addicted!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 7, 2009)

My fave is cornu-cervi. Most free flowering, easy to grow and long lasting..


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 7, 2009)

for me it's the one named after my co-luxembourger: Jean Jules Linden!!! I have 2 of them lindenii's, one in bud!  ! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> for me it's the one named after my co-luxembourger: Jean Jules Linden!!! I have 2 of them lindenii's, one in bud!  ! Jean



have an address? I have pollen from one flower I could send you


----------



## Hera (Nov 7, 2009)

So this addiction is growing.......today I bought a pulchra, amboinensis, pulcherrima and a stuartiana. I need a shoe horn.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2009)

Hera said:


> So this addiction is growing.......today I bought a pulchra, amboinensis, pulcherrima and a stuartiana. I need a shoe horn.



Hey, where did you happen to find these species today? .. it wouldn't have happened to have been in upstate ny? if so, how come you didn't get any of the bellina or violacea coerulea or gigantea seedlings? (smile)


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 8, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> have an address? I have pollen from one flower I could send you



thanks Charles, a sympathetic offer, but I do not want to risk killing those smallish blooms trying to pollinate them !! Maybe a large catt  Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Im getting into album species but I really find Phals very easy to grow so I have a bunch that were throwaways! I also love art-shade orange and salmon Phals so I just got a Baldan one from e-bay.


----------



## Hera (Nov 8, 2009)

Eric,
You're being corrupted and brought to the dark side. 

Charles,

I went to the open house at Windswept in Time Orchids. He sells from his house by appointment and at the shows throughout Ohio and western PA and Eastern Indiana. Edgar is very nice to talk to and very helpful. I have purchased more from him than any other. 

I forgot to add the venosa keiki that I begged for. I love venosa. Only had two leaves, but the roots are enormous.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Hera said:


> Eric,
> You're being corrupted and brought to the dark side.



No, I only have a few:
Baldan's Apricot [something or other..]
5 NOIDS
bellina alba
cornu-cervi alba
heiroglyphica alba
equestris alba
violacea alba
violacea "Malay"
violacea "Blue Berry" 
I don't have a problem! :crazy:


----------



## Hera (Nov 8, 2009)

No, no problem there. I think you need more. 

You seem to favor the alba varieties.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

ADDICTED!


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I don't have a problem! :crazy:



Yes you do, but I'm not sure it has anything to do with orchidsoke:oke:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't really think of a phal species I don't like. I'd probably save my corningiana in a fire though...it's almost solid red and has a "cinnamony" floral scent to it when the sunlight hits its blossoms. I also like my pulchra a lot--it's fragrant and intensely-colored, too. Bellina and violacea are givens of course--there isn't a color form of either I don't want, and I like the long spikes on violacea v. Mentawai.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm putting together an orchid presentation and I'm trying to limit it to mostly besseae hybrids and Parvi paphs, I'm tempted to add a little about pleuros, tolumnias, and jewel orchids! :crazy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 8, 2009)

One of my favorite phalaenopsis is Phal. reichenbachiana. This is still quite a rare and it differs from Phal. faciata from the trichomes on the lip and has a musky fragrance. 

Ramon

Phal. reichenbachiana


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Good photo! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm. Looks like satin.


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice Ramon. The petals are nice and wide, and the flower looks pretty flat from this angle.

I'm not sure how many know that fasciata does have a distinct scent, but mine smells like tangerines (late mornings on hot muggy days).


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like plastic to me...very nice, hard and shiny! I'm trying to reconcile in my mind Ramon's description of the scent as "musk" with Rick's description of the scent as "tangerine".


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2009)

:clap: :drool: Quite nice and the rarity factor makes it nicer yet!


Lanmark said:


> Looks like plastic to me...very nice, hard and shiny! I'm trying to reconcile in my mind Ramon's description of the scent as "musk" with Rick's description of the scent as "tangerine".


:rollhappy: Me too! Like my description of soapy floral!


----------

